# Maple Sugar Glazed Pecans



## redheelerdog (Dec 10, 2016)

These are a treat.

The saying: "bet you just can't eat one" applies here.

Simple and great as Christmas snack gifts or table snacks.

You will love them.

You can substitute white sugar for maple sugar if you do not have maple.

What is in the pictures below is a double batch from the posted recipe.













MGP-1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2016


















MGP-2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2016


















MGP-3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2016


















MGP-4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2016


















MGP-5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2016


















MGP-6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2016


















MGP-8.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2016


















MGP-9.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2016


















MGP-10.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2016


----------



## b-one (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks great.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks great John, I'm gonna give these a try !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 10, 2016)

They look really good, John.  I just picked up some pure maple syrup to make bacon candy, but I don't have any maple sugar.  Any ideas as to substituting maple syrup for maple sugar?  I'd like to give these a try.

Gary


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 10, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> They look really good, John.  I just picked up some pure maple syrup to make bacon candy, but I don't have any maple sugar.  Any ideas as to substituting maple syrup for maple sugar?  I'd like to give these a try.
> 
> Gary


Thanks fellas!

Ever since these have come out of the oven the wife and I have been... we'll to put it nicely, friggen piggen out!, LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary, I think you could just use the syrup instead of the maple sugar and you would be good (1/2 sugar & 1/2 syrup).

I did put a little butter and cooking spray in the bottom of the tins so it would not stick.

What is in the picture is also a double batch from the posted recipe.

Enjoy


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2016)

Wow John!

Those look delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 18, 2016)

Made some more last night, these are awesome.













MGP-11.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 18, 2016


















MGP-12.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 18, 2016


----------

